# COMPANION for my 9.5 dog



## Bruno13 (May 11, 2013)

Hi everyone, I’m looking for advice on a new puppy. I have an 9.5 year old male. And now my life is much quieter, I want another V, but my question is, will it be better to bring two new puppies or just one? I have the space and the time for 3 Vs, but not sure how my dog will react to two new puppies invading he’s territory.
I know many of you own more than one V, so I’m sure I will get some really good advice.


----------



## Bruno13 (May 11, 2013)

OK SO THE TITTLE OF THIS PODT IS COMPANION, NOT COMPASION, SORRY!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bruno13 said:


> OK SO THE TITTLE OF THIS PODT IS COMPANION, NOT COMPASION, SORRY!!!!


I fixed it for you


----------

